# recyclability of a deleted post



## Gemmenita

Hi dear Moderators,

I have recognized that when a post is deleted by a member, fortunately a 'show' button appears
under the post which lets the member see the contents of his or her deleted post _in future_.

Now, my question is about deleted posts by Moderators : Are they recyclable (for you)?

I mean, sometimes, some deleted posts or replies contain useful informations (an explanation, a link, ...)
but for any reason ( for example for not being suitable for that special thread), they are deleted by a Moderator.

But _in future_, there are times that a member feels the need to refer to that reply and I would like to know whether, at that time, the deleted post  will be visible for you and that you will be able to kindly send it via PM to that member upon his or her request ?

EDIT : And sometimes not the whole post is deleted but only some parts of it ( the explanation or link).
Are these parts also recyclable by Moderators - in case of need ?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Gemmenita said:


> I have recognized that when a post is deleted by a member, fortunately a 'show' button appears


What do you mean?
Can you read messages that were deleted by another member?


----------



## swift

Gemmenita, if you are not a moderator, the Show button is only enabled for the posts that you deleted, i.e., your own posts.

See for example this screenshot of a deleted post:



 
 I see no Show button as I'm not the author of that post.


----------



## Gemmenita

OH ! NO, Paulfromitaly ! Of course I can't see or read the contents of a deleted message by another member !!!
Why did you omit the rest of my sentence in your Quote ?  Maybe you didn't read it till the end ! 

I think I was clear enough but I re-explain :



> I have recognized that when a post is deleted by a member, fortunately a 'show' button appears
> under the post which lets the  member (= the same member who has deleted the post and not another member ) see the contents of *his* or *her* deleted post _in future_.



*******

Thanks, swift : Yes, I agree with you and that's what I tried to say in my first paragraph ( I meant that a 'show' button appears under the post of the very member who has deleted his or her *(own)* post !!!

As my own case :



 



*******


Anyway..., my question is not in the first paragraph which was indeed an introduction to my main question starting from the second paragraph !



ps. I have just added the EDIT part to my first post !


----------



## swift

OK. So your question is whether you can ask the moderator who deleted your post to send you a copy of the removed message so you can use that information, since the Show button is only available when you delete your post but not when it has been removed by a moderator.

I think this kind of request has always been possible, Gemmenita—I mean, it was during the vBulletin era . I know I've had a couple of moderators send me a copy of the content they removed in the past. Edit: I made a few minor phrasing corrections.


----------



## Gemmenita

Oh, really? So, good news, swift !

Now, let's see it for the Xenforo...



ps. Logically I think since the 'show' button is visible for the member who has deleted his or her post, therefore in case that the one who deletes a post is a Moderator, he or she would have a 'show' button too !
I hope one Moderator confirms this deduction...


----------



## JustKate

If I am understanding your question correctly, the answer is yes, moderators can see the content of deleted posts (and threads, too). And yes, we can send that content to the person who wrote it. We don't usually, of course, though I sometimes do, particularly when I can tell it's something that the writer spent some time and effort on. But we can when asked, assuming we agree that there is a good reason to.


----------



## Gemmenita

Many many thanks JustKate for this perfect reply ! 

I wish you the best !


----------



## Kelly B

This happened to me a week or two ago, in fact. I posted a reply, then decided maybe it wasn't a very good idea and deleted it. Then another member sent me a PM to ask why I'd deleted it - he had seen it, and thought it was good. So I sent a PM to a moderator to ask this very question, and he made it visible again for me. I would have been happy to repost it, I didn't want to create extra work, but it's easier to read a thread that doesn't have a lot of deleted posts.

I hope it won't happen often enough to be annoying, but I think it won't, because I found it embarrassing to ask.


----------



## Gemmenita

Oh,  Kelly, that's good all of this...
But I wonder why you asked to Moderators? Didn't you have 'show' button, as mine in #4 of this thread ?
Usually when a post is deleted _by a member_, he or she has access to the contents of his or her own deleted post !


----------



## Barque

Gemmenita said:


> But I wonder why you asked to Moderators? Didn't you have 'show' button, as mine in #4 of this thread ?



The show button only allows the member to read the deleted post but doesn't reinstate it for everyone else to read. You need a moderator to help with that.


----------



## Gemmenita

Aaaah, I got it ! A delicate point : kelly wished that the deleted part reappears in _the very post, _otherwise, she could copy and paste, in a new post, the contents shown by 'show' button . But she didn't like to create extra post. Why I didn't get it at first ? 

That was a very good experience, Kelly, and one more case  (a good one) as a reason for recycling a deleted post ! Thank you very much 
and
Thanks also to you Barque for reminding.


----------



## chamyto

Hello, Mike. I wonder if there will be in the future an option to reinstall the posts that  foreros may delete by mistake.

Thanks.


----------



## jann

chamyto said:


> Hello, Mike. I wonder if there will be in the future an option to reinstall the posts that  foreros may delete by mistake.
> 
> Thanks.


If you delete your own post by mistake after you have already submitted it, please just contact the moderators of that particular forum to explain that you deleted it by accident.  Unless your post somehow breaks the rules, they will generally be very happy to restore it to view for you.


----------

